# feeding bugs to my oscar?



## ealerp (Apr 16, 2011)

Is it ok to feed bugs to my oscar that I find in my yard? I dont use any insectesides.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

i think its ok, ive done this many times but ive only used stinkbugs and moths...they get in my house and i put them in the tank...


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

I would only feed them crickets, grasshoppers or worms. I wouldn't feed them caterpillars tho, the hairs would probably agitate the oscar.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Just make sure you are getting them from areas where it hasn't been sprayed for mosquitos and such.


----------



## Cichlids101 (Jun 17, 2011)

No problem at all as long as the area you get the bugs from is free of pesticides, free of fertilizers to if you want to feed worms. Terrestrial insects & bugs make up a large portion of the Oscars diet in the wild so there is no problem feeding them the same stuff in the aquarium. Crickets, Mealworms, Woodgrubs, Earthworms, Cicadas, Grasshoppers, Slaters & Ants are all happily eaten by Oscars. My Oscars even pick off the occasional spider (non-venomous of course) that crawls under the lids.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Oscars are like Large Mouth Bass, they will eat anything that will fit in their mouth. Most any bug you find in your yard they will eat. Avoid insects with stingers and healpful bugs like lady bugs. You can also buy Crickets and Mealworms at your local petshop.


----------

